# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  colourbond fence prices

## gaz123

Hi Fella's, 
Just wondering what  it costs to supply and install a 2.4m  x 1.8m colourbond panel fence these days on a level block? 
cheers  Gary

----------


## lazydays

$75/metre

----------


## gaz123

Thankyou

----------


## Jason01

Just got one done for 65 p/m in Sydney. was happy with the job

----------

